

Beat big businesses by owning your small size - lingben
http://customer.io/blog/small-business-customer-satisfaction-strategy.html

======
matryoshka
As a small business owner, I've been getting to know my customers really well.
My business is focused on handcrafted cremation urns and urn like pieces,
which can be dreary (black humor definitely helps). I hand hold people through
their purchases and know what questions they might ask. Being small works in
my favor.

